# LR4.2 and CS5



## Conanian (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there anyway to stop LR4.2 making second copies of the .tiff file every time I want to edit a file to CS5? Its annoying, I want to manage how I save these files as they are huge, using the option .psd doesn't make sense or any difference


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2012)

When you have an ACR mis-match, as exists between LR4.2 and CS5, a warning dialog is issued in which you have a choice of "Render using Lightroom" or "Open Anyway".

"Render using Lightroom" uses the in-built ACR engine within Lightroom to render the raw file, thus ensuring all Lightroom edits will be correctly applied and visible in PS.....but the downside is that as LR is doing the rendering, the Tiff/PSD file is created first and then passed to PS. So using that approach, the answer to your question is "no".

"Open Anyway" will use the ACR plug-in within PS to render the file. This has the advantage that the Tiff/PSD is not created inside Lightroom, so will only appear once you save in PS, which means that you can save in a different format, e.g. Jpeg, thus saving space (though of course the Jpeg won't appear back in Lightroom, so you'd have to manually import it). The other downside is that the ACR plug-in (version 6.7) in PS/CS5 will not understand any edits applied using the new defringe controls which were introduced in 4.1.


----------



## Conanian (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww shucks, thanks, yeah LR4.2 tends to stack the .tiff with the RAW file, how do I change the preference of rendering?

EDIT: "Reset all Prompts" will suffice

Thanks again


----------

